# Comment récuperer un brouillon mail?



## nulenmac (10 Août 2007)

J'ai écrit un brouillon de mail sur un serveur internet. Cela m'a pris deux heures. Entre temps, ma session mail s'est déconnectée et il a fallut que je me log à nouveau pour envoyer mon mail. Or je n'ai jamais retrouvé ce mail. Pensez vous qu'il y a un moyen de retrouver ce brouillon de mail dans le disque dur de mon mac? (en sachant que entre temps j'ai fermé safari).

ps: j'ai macbook tout simple


----------



## TITOUX (10 Août 2007)

As tu essayé avec spotlight ?


----------



## nulenmac (10 Août 2007)

oui. Existe-t-il des fichiers temp comme sur windows?


----------



## MamaCass (10 Août 2007)

Si tu as &#233;cris un mail, via un webmail, en toute logique, il doit &#234;tre dans la partie brouillon de ce webmail, non ?

Quel est ce webmail ?
Y'a t-il un enregistrement automatique des brouillons toutes les 3 minutes par exemple ?

En tous cas une chose est s&#251;r, si tu as mis 2 heures &#224; &#233;crire cet email et qu'il y a eu une coupure sans enregistrement automatique, tu peux lui dire adieu. Il ne sera certainement pas sur le disque dure de ton mac.

Un conseil : lors de longue r&#233;daction, toujours utiliser un logiciel type textedit et faire un copier coller dans l'email une fois la saisie finie...


----------



## Scratbzh (13 Août 2013)

TITOUX a dit:


> As tu essayé avec spotlight ?



Merci pour cette idée! J'ai pu récupéré un brouillon malencontreusement supprimé de "Mail" en cherchant sur spotlight l'intitulé de l'objet, alors que je ne le retrouvait pas dans les fichiers cachés comme indiqué plus haut. Vive MAC!


----------



## r e m y (13 Août 2013)

J'ai eu ce genre de plaisanterie avec Outlook Web Access (accès à distance à la messagerie d'entreprise) ... 

Après 1 heure de mise en forme d'un mail important, au moment où j'ai cliqué "Envoi", j'ai été renvoyé sur une page d'ouverture de session me signifiant que ma session était restée trop longtemps inactive et avait été fermée.

Evidement, pas d'enregistrement du brouillon de l'email que j'étais en train d'écrire, le retour à la page précédente s'est fait sur une page d'écrire de mail VIERGE,  et j'ai eu beau inpecter tous les caches de Safari, je n'ai rien retrouvé.

Depuis, quand j'écris un mail un peu long que je dois envoyer par OutlookWebAccess, je le rédige d'abord dans TextEdit!


----------

